# New dairy goat person! *New pic added!*



## phoenixmama (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi there!  I'm phoenixmama over at BYC too...but came over here because we are bringing home our very first doelings on Saturday!

We are picking up two Nubian doelings from Black Mesa Ranch, up in Snowflake, AZ.  I'm so excited!  I know I'll have plenty of questions for you goat experts...even though I've been reading everything I can get my hands on.  

And don't worry, I'll be posting pictures when our girls get home!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Chirpy (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats to you   and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome and Hello!

My twin sister lives in Phoenix, but on the Scotsdale side.

Got to say I only visit AZ in the early spring or winter!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello! 

I'm not too far from Snowflake, I live in Kingman Arizona. The Black Mesa herd is a good one, I think you will be pleased with what you get from them.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## phoenixmama (Jun 21, 2010)

Well here they are!  Yes, they were in the kitchen for this picture.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## glenolam (Jun 21, 2010)

Wait - am I missing something?  I can't see the pic!


----------



## texasshell (Jun 21, 2010)

way too cute..........congrats


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## mossyStone (Jun 21, 2010)

Just adorable!!!!!

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 22, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful goats!!  Lovely markings.

Congratulations to you!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Jun 22, 2010)

I LOOOVE those ears!  (my babies are LaMancha crosses....I miss ears!!)

They are adorable!  Lots of us here and on the sister site, sufficientself.com, do a bit of home dairying, including lots of cheesemaking.  Lots of fun....delicious fun!


----------



## HartRice (Jun 22, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous. I love Nubians. Good luck with them. This site has been amazing at helping me with my goat issues.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 22, 2010)

OK - it must have been something with my work computer.  WHAT BEAUTIFUL BABIES!

Congratulations!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable!  I  their ears!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful....love the ears! Welcome.


----------

